# Lelit + Niche = Happy man!



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi

Recently upgraded my Sage to the Lelit Mara 62 Delux and finally my Niche arrived this morning. Am a happy man now







First stab at a new type of coffee for me, was delicious.

Can't wait for many many more.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

How are you finding the difference between this and your own kit. Has it surprised you, is it a lot better?


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

I have had the Sage Barista Express for the last 2 years. Was very much a junior understanding anything to do with coffee. I just turned it on and pressed the buttons. Coffee was made. The solenoid blew in my Sage so decided time for an upgrade.

After spending quite a few weeks reading on here, watching your reviews on YouTube and some friends recommendations I took the plunge with the Lelit and eventually the Niche. Still very much learning to do it properly, but the coffee was much nicer, the taste was far better than I have had at home before or even from the high street etc...and surprisingly very easy to do! I was expecting to try again and again to get it right.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Those are very useful tips for others who have the same or similar machines who might be wondering if an upgrade is worth the trouble.....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations







it looks great and it's so good to hear you're happy with your new set-up!


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

I have the self same pairing and I'm really enjoying it - glad you are too


----------



## gr4z (Jan 22, 2011)

I see you changed your Lelit tamper for the Decent one. Any reason?


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

gr4z said:


> I see you changed your Lelit tamper for the Decent one. Any reason?


I already had the decent calibrated tamper and really like it. The Lelit tamper is a nice bit of kit though.


----------



## CoffeeZone (Mar 11, 2019)

looks great!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

gr4z said:


> Hi
> 
> Recently upgraded my Sage to the Lelit Mara 62 Delux and finally my Niche arrived this morning. Am a happy man now
> 
> ...


Love the simplicity of your set up, and several others have a Lelit Niche combo, first class..

Jon.


----------



## Confuzzled1234 (Mar 24, 2019)

How's the steaming wand in comparison to the Sage?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I forgot to mention...you might not want to keel the folded Microfibre towel on top of the machine.


----------

